# Oak laminate refurbishment



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Gave this one some attention today. I made it 5 or 6 years ago and it’s probably the one that I shoot the most, hence how filthy it was. The first pic shows before refinishing. I stripped back the layers of blood, sweat, grime and linseed oil that it was wearing, sanded to 400 grit and gave it a linseed bath. Quick rub down with some abrasive paste and then a coat of wax to help keep the water out. Should see it right for another few years.
ETA: I also wanted to file the band grooves deeper as they had slipped a few times and un ravelled.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Love it!👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

As good as new.


----------



## fcbatista80 (Aug 5, 2021)

Berkshire bred said:


> Gave this one some attention today. I made it 5 or 6 years ago and it’s probably the one that I shoot the most, hence how filthy it was. The first pic shows before refinishing. I stripped back the layers of blood, sweat, grime and linseed oil that it was wearing, sanded to 400 grit and gave it a linseed bath. Quick rub down with some abrasive paste and then a coat of wax to help keep the water out. Should see it right for another few years.
> ETA: I also wanted to file the band grooves deeper as they had slipped a few times and un ravelled.
> 
> View attachment 374126
> ...


Congratulation!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent. I really enjoy re-working a frame if it needs a little tune up!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Best bit is that I was getting paid while I was doing it 😁


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking good BB!


----------

